# Smallie Repo mount...?



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

So i caught this fish....










I'm clueless to the ways of taxidermy and mildly interested in a mount.

Is there a way to do one off this photo? The fish was 24 inches and probably 6 or 7 pounds. What would something like this cost and how long would it take?

thnx


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well a reproduction would cost you anywhere from $350-$500 depending who you took it too, also time frame can vary anywhere from 1 month to 1 1/2 years. 
If you would have kept the fish you could have saved a little bit. A skin mount that size would run you anywhere from $250-$430. 

Monster Smallie Congrats.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Brookid, I got a 6.7 lb, 26.75" smallmouth mounted for $340. That was back in 1992. I believe the charge by square inch and each species has a different scale. I have 8 trophys on the wall and all have a different price per inch. On my stream browns I paid extra for a higher quality paint job. I forget the term used, but I think each individual scale is painted or something like that.

BTW, NICE FISH!

Marc


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

A repro would cost around $15.00 an inch. That is inches in length not square inches. That would put Chris' price right in the ballpark. Congrats! Nice Smally!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. 

Marc good to see your still visiting "these parts" from time to time.

So any suggestions on a good repo taxidermist to talk to?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep, $15 an inch x 24 inches= $360.00. Ask for reference photos of their work and ask them which reproduction blank they will be using.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know of any source for a replica smallmouth that long. The longest replica I know of is 22". I'm somewhat surprised at the weights mentioned for a 24" and a 26.75" smallmouth. Fish, if massive like the one in the photo, should be heavier. I just mounted a 21"er that weighed almost 6 lbs. A 26.75" smallmouth is only 1/2" short of the state record of 27 1/4" and that fish weighed *9 lbs 4 oz. *
There are guys out there who custom mold fish and the usual deal is that the guy will give the fisherman the first replica (cast) out of the mold IF they are allowed to keep the mold. Had you kept the fish you could have had a replica of YOUR own bass.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> Brookid, I got a 6.7 lb, 26.75" smallmouth mounted for $340. That was back in 1992. I believe the charge by square inch and each species has a different scale. I have 8 trophys on the wall and all have a different price per inch. On my stream browns I paid extra for a higher quality paint job. I forget the term used, but I think each individual scale is painted or something like that.
> 
> BTW, NICE FISH!
> 
> Marc


Scale tipping...

My smallmouth is being done like that. But I got a deal for $124 and it's a 21"


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I had a typo, my fish was 25.75. But, I agree DFJISH, a 25.75" smallmouth should weigh more. I've caught several off LSC from 23-25" that went well over 6 pounds. Mine came out of a river and was not as "tall", nor as thick. 

Pretty cool story on how I got it. I was in Battle Creek on business and took my lunch break at the river. While eating I saw a large swirl just up river. I put my sandwich down and ran to the car to grab my pole. I took a duel tailed, 3", white twister tail and tossed it up stream. I got a hit on the drop, but didn't hook up. The second cast I hooked him, or maybe I should say he hooked me. After a 10 minute fight and some mud on my suit I brought him to shore. Since the hotel would not let me keep it in the kitchen fridge, I had to drive back to St Clair Shores. Of all the fish I have landed in my life, that one has to be one of the most memorable.

THE GOOD OLD DAYS!!

Marc


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

StumpJumper said:


> Scale tipping...
> 
> My smallmouth is being done like that. But I got a deal for $124 and it's a 21"


 
Hmmmm, for $124 huh!!! Must either be a buddy or you are going to be very dissappointed with the out come. No way you are going to get quality with a price like that. Please post pics when you get it back.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I have a smallie replica coming soon about that size. If you want to wait a couple more weeks I can pm you some pics to see how you like it.
Gary


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I just lookedit up, and for the fish blank itself it's $145. Please post when completed, I like Chris would like to see it. 

Good luck, that is a nice fish!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I have no idea exactly how heavy that fish was...we didn't weight it.

It's purely guesstimation...could be heavier, could be lighter.

Thanks for all the info and PM's. I'm going to mull it over a bit and figure out my next move. I'm leaning toward a mount...but want to sit on it a bit.

thnx...


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

kingfisher2 said:


> I had a typo, my fish was 25.75. But, I agree DFJISH, a 25.75" smallmouth should weigh more. I've caught several off LSC from 23-25" that went well over 6 pounds. Mine came out of a river and was not as "tall", nor as thick.
> 
> Pretty cool story on how I got it. I was in Battle Creek on business and took my lunch break at the river. While eating I saw a large swirl just up river. I put my sandwich down and ran to the car to grab my pole. I took a duel tailed, 3", white twister tail and tossed it up stream. I got a hit on the drop, but didn't hook up. The second cast I hooked him, or maybe I should say he hooked me. After a 10 minute fight and some mud on my suit I brought him to shore. Since the hotel would not let me keep it in the kitchen fridge, I had to drive back to St Clair Shores. Of all the fish I have landed in my life, that one has to be one of the most memorable.
> 
> ...


That *is* a neat story. Certainly one to remind us....NEVER leave home without a fishing pole! :lol: 
I agree with Chris. A scale tipped job on a 21" smallmouth for $124.00 sounds fishy(LOL). I'd do that for my grandkids but no one else. Furthermore, there is a guy down the road who charges $8.00/inch for fish... and he gets quite a few costumers. The ones I talked to were NOT happy, and NONE are repeats. KNOWUDDA MEAN? :sad:


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I would also like to see the pics when finished. A replica that size would be hard to get for starters. I do know there are a couple close to the 24 inch size around. but that blank is gonna cost me close to $175 bucks before I even start any work on it.Then ad in setting the eyes and maybe even painting the eyes, finishing the seams, attaching the fins and the hanger on the back. Oh and I forgot painting it.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is one of the best replicas in the industry. This is ready for paint. You get what you pay for.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

duxdog said:


> Here is one of the best replicas in the industry. This is ready for paint. You get what you pay for.


dux who makes it and whats the largest?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

It is a Wynia I think it is 22''

http://www.wyniafish.com/


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i thought it was a win, i like his fish. thanks.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with these guys?:

http://www.americanfishtaxidermy.com/index.htm

Seems they start at $13.50/inch, which seems in the ballpark. Just curious, as I checked out their site before when I was thinking of getting a mount based on an old photo, but ended up not having it done.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i liked their's... only saw one repo i didnt like... im a stickler for not having that attrocious un-natural curve that alot of people like to mutate fish into... i only saw one out of the 50+ they show... real natural looking molds...


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

23 1/4 inches







[/IMG]


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im not a big fan of the tail position, iv never seen a fish bend like that... its not possible.

whos repo is that?


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

im not a big fan of the tail position, iv never seen a fish bend like that... its not possible.

If its not possible how did anyone ever cast the mold from a real fish?

You know the last time I posted a pic on here you started picking it apart so I just removed the picture rather than starting one of these dumb internet arguments.

Maybe Ive missed your photos. So lets see some of your work hotshot. You seem to be the expert but have no photos in your account that I can find. Nows the time "put up, or shut up"


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

bignoccursg said:


> im not a big fan of the tail position, iv never seen a fish bend like that... its not possible.
> 
> If its not possible how did anyone ever cast the mold from a real fish?
> 
> ...


hey, snippy butt, calm down. point out exactly where i said that fish looks like crap, mine are worlds better grow up ya big baby. i can tell you exactly how a fish is molded like that... you can take a dead fish and bend and contort it to any position you want... a LIVE fish's muscles and bone structure... being ALIVE wont alow it to move in that direction... ofcourse any one who has seen fish or watched them for any period of time and used refrence would know that. its pretty simple anatomy. now next time you want to spit off and chirp at me for speaking openion, maybe you might want to get a cold drink first. relax  i dont need to put up or shut up for jokers like you... no where did i proclaim to be an expert... but hey, thanks for putting words in my mouth:lol:


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I was simply trying to help a fellow sportsman make up his mind by showing a pic of something he had a question about. Just like the last time you started criticizing. Neither time did I even ask for your opinion, but you just offered negative comments.
How could it help your business by putting down someone elses work?
Maybe you should have that drink. A joker I am not. You have made the mistake here.
I didnt think you would show. If you would show and your work is as good as you say I would tell you it is. If I didnt like it I would keep that to myself.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

bignoccursg said:


> I was simply trying to help a fellow sportsman make up his mind by showing a pic of something he had a question about. Just like the last time you started criticizing. Neither time did I even ask for your opinion, but you just offered negative comments.
> How could it help your business by putting down someone elses work?
> Maybe you should have that drink. A joker I am not. You have made the mistake here.
> I didnt think you would show. If you would show and your work is as good as you say I would tell you it is. If I didnt like it I would keep that to myself.


again, quote me on exactly where i said my work was superior get over it, your making your self look like a fool. i dont see anything in the rules that say im not allowed to make my openion heard... i do see soemthing in the rules about harrasing members... which i consider you putting words in my mouth and telling me to prove my work to you... grow up, get over it and move on... i never knocked the fish i just said the tail possition was off. calm down. thats all i have to say to you. if you cant get over it, PLEASE put me on ignore.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll join in if I may. Yes the anatomy of the Smallmouth you posted is incorrect. It is not a position a live fish can achieve. Most customers do not know any better because it is what they are made to accept. When you put a fish done incorrectly next to a fish done correctly and educate the customer on the correct anatomy of a fish then they understand. Duffy was not bashing your piece at all. He was simply stating the obvious.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

no show again, it doesnt take a fool or a joker to figure this one out.:lol::lol::lol:


----------

